# threadlocker



## ship (Feb 26, 2007)

So there are many types of Loctite threadlockers available.

Some such as the 222MS are low strength for 1/4" and smaller fasteners
#246 medium strength for 1/4" to 3/4" fasteners
#272 high strength for bolts up to 1.1/2" dia.

This amongst many types.

Given the above, if say working with a #8-32 screw, and not wanting it to come loose, would you still want to use a #222MS or would a say #272 work properly on it given a far different thread class of fit? Is there differences in threadlocker fluid thickness which might not work as well with smaller screws given a smaller area that's going to be in contact? Sort of as it were a difference between a wattered down white glue and a really thick wood glue?


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 28, 2007)

I use loctite extreme. You can get it in the paint section at homedepot. It will hold anything together, and it is designed to work at extreme temps. So it makes it a perfect glue to use in lighting instruments also. I also use to to glue down those pesky magnents and gobos that like to come out when you dont want them to in intelligent lights.


----------

